

Ask HN: How did you find collaborators for your projects? - aflott

I'm looking to start a rather large programming project, but not a full fledged start up. I'd like to hear how you found collaborators for projects that are non-open source and non-start up based when no technical folks were in your social circles.
======
roycyang
That's going to be a tough one. Are you technical yourself? Are you looking
for free collaborators or willing to pay? I'd start with going to some meetups
just to get more exposure to the community as a whole.

Beyond that, you should more actively/aggressively go through your circles.
There might not be any tech people in your first degree but if you can cast a
wide net, you'd be surprised who your friends know.

------
thekillerdev
I am a webdeveloper and always looking for personal projects to help on =]
Here is a good resource of developers and designers, for sure.

------
yolesaber
If you posted more info regarding the project, you could in all likelihood
find one in this thread or on HackerNews.

